
Leaked AI-Powered Game Revenue Model Paper Foretells a Dystopian Nightmare - phubbard
https://www.techpowerup.com/240655/leaked-ai-powered-game-revenue-model-paper-foretells-a-dystopian-nightmare
======
jakebasile
This came up a while ago in the PC community and the consensus I saw was that
it's a fake. It uses too much language that is deliberately evil in tone like
"bait and switching" etc.

That said, Activision (or maybe EA?) recently received a patent for
matchmaking technology that "encourages" you to buy items by first allowing
you to be demolished by them, and then if you purchase you're allowed to
demolish others so that you feel vindicated.

~~~
fellellor
I've seen conference proceeding on youtube, mostly about some mobile gaming,
that used this kind of language. It's not exactly rare, and such meetings are
more targeted to the investor/business owner types rather than devs. Also the
videos are rarely posted on any video sharing sites.

There are so many startups right now that focus on real time video analysis to
determine activities like intrusion detection. Though these developments are
focused towards defense and border security, I feel they can easily be
retrofitted/repurposed for data collection as described in the slides.

If the argument that the slides are fake is based on how evil they sound, I
just can't buy that.

------
flashman
It looks fake, if not because of the sci-fi tech then because slide decks
don't go into this much detail. But it has that ring of _Black Mirror_
plausibility that means people will pay attention to it.

A "hashlib of engine noises" for determining user social class, ha! Fitbit
spent millions of dollars just trying to accurately convert wrist movement
into steps taken.

~~~
b4lancesh33t
The first slide, which names the presenting company as "[redacted] data broker
llc" already had my bullshit alarms firing. Does someone really name their
company that? Who would trust such a company?

~~~
cpeterso
And why would the "[redacted] Data Broker LLC" text be left-justified while
the other title lines are centered? Why not redact the _entire_ company name
instead of leaving "Data Broker LLC", which is presumably part of the actual
company name?

------
flakGuns
If you’ve ever interacted with drug dealers and/or pimps, you know people are
frequently this sleazy on a daily basis. People devise schemes to sell heroin
to miserable people, and hook prostitutes on it so that they’ll turn tricks in
exchange for doses, operating brothels out of hotels.

What. Video poker and slot machines are the limits of this kind of business
model?

Maybe what’s really going in the comments here, is forum sliding and
engineered flak.

~~~
stevenicr
The ones I have interacted with were nothing like you say here. There was this
one that came from another city one time that was probably like that, but he
did not last long in this city. I suppose the environment they have to work in
has various factors they may make more of them do certain things in certain
ways? Or perhaps you just trying to infer some kind of thing from pop movie
culture or something?

I hate to see others read something absolutist like that and assume it's true,
or mostly true more often then not, which I don't believe is true, even if it
is some times.

Unless of course you are talking about the reps from the big pharma companies
- then I might side with it's more true then less true.

Isn't the gamification of feeds in fbook and instagram basically this - does
that make the ux designers pimps and the machine learning systems that hook
people on the drip content the dealers?

People would work their fingers to carpal tunnel for some wow gold not long
ago and kids have died in bathtubs as hooked parents were glued to facebook.

It would appear the synthetic digital heroin is worse than the natural stuff
and affects people in their homes more so than hotels.

------
candiodari
This is why you shouldn't play free-to-play games, or perhaps we should say
"99.99% of android and ios games".

I mean, it's not quite this bad ... mostly ... yet. But it's very clear that
this is where it's going.

~~~
b4lancesh33t
Does the average f2p shovelware author really have the resources to implement
a system like the one contemplated in this presentation? I doubt it.

~~~
Accipitriform
"Does the average f2p shovelware author really have the resources to implement
a system like the one contemplated in this presentation? I doubt it."

It doesn't matter. Take a look at Summoner's War, the top revenue MMO game
right now. I could easily see COM2US (the developers) taking advantage of a
lot of those things.

SW has a business model where you can certainly spend thousands a month if you
have the money to throw away. I'd be very curious to know what it brings in
from the average player per year.

------
dvfjsdhgfv
Provided that it's true, this could be stopped by just not giving the game
access to the microphone (seriously, why would you?!) and removing the game
from memory when you finish playing.

------
creator_lol
I thought this was already called Star Wars Battlefront 2?

------
bitL
Who is going to play such games then? It might be good indeed, emulators will
be popular for real gaming experience and people might spend more time in
nature doing stuff in real-life.

~~~
on_and_off
The same people that already play freemium games ?

~~~
bitL
I was hinting at a tipping point when most people will say "I've had enough, I
am done with any game that abuses me this way". _Abuse_ is the perfect word
here, we might even see a hashtag campaign #abusedbyai from this.

